# Yahoo- Your stomach feels bad â€” do you have salmonella? (Salem Statesman Journal)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Your guts are grumbling, and you're wondering if it was that peanut butter something you ate for lunch. You tell a friend, and she says, "Well, there's that flu going around."View the full article


----------

